# AZ HERF Pictures



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Alright guys I know you've been waiting so I figured I'd show you how much fun was had at the first annual AZ HERF. Everybody had loads of fun and we all got to try some amazing smokes. 

The overall theme of the HERF was new experiences and I think by the end of the night everybody had loads of new experiences.

We plan on trying to do these every couple of months or so. So, if you're in the area let us know and we'll try our best to accomodate you.

Both Linus and KScotty were really awesome guys who were the epitome of nice gracious guys. I really enjoyed hanging with those guys.

First Pic: 

Myself (LasciviousXXX) , KScotty in the middle, and Linus on the end


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Pic #2:
Linus Trying his first ever Opus X


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Pic #3:
Long Ash Contest with a PSD4


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Pic #4:
These guys kickin' my ass


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Pic #5:
KScotty Lightin' it up


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Pic #6:
LasciviousXXX Lightin' Up


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Pic #7:
Monkey'ing around...... (guess who made the CS placard... it was the licensing guy  )


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Final Pic:
Saying goodbye...... and yes I did meet the height requirement for the PD :fu But look at KScotty he's one tall gorilla. He's like the jolly green Canadian giant


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks like you all had a good time judging from the ash-ige on the table!!

Cheers


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

KScotty gets his FLAME on! (notice the girl in the background checkin' him out)


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

What a bunch a magillas ===


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for the pics,,wish I could have been there..


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

WOW thanks for the pics....they are great. WOW KScotty is a tall dude. He also looks like William Peterson aka Gil Grissom from CSI.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

hey it looks like you had lots of fun . hope i can be on next one. If next one is in Yuma is ALOT easier for me. Well thanks for the pics, hope i can meet my brother gorillas next time.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sweet pics.

how did the guys like their first cuban cigars (and what were they)?


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

That's the first thing I thought Coppertop...Gil Grissom. I think Grissom is too uptight to smoke though. Nice pics fellas. Looks like a good time.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> sweet pics.
> 
> how did the guys like their first cuban cigars (and what were they)?


Well I'm trying to remember what everybody had and I think that Linus ended up having from my box a RASS, Boli RC, VR Famoso, a Party Short, and an Opus X. I don't quite remember what KScotty had but I think it was a Boli RC, a Party Short, a Cohiba Siglo V (from the box pass), and I don't remember if he had the Mag 46 or not.......... it was a long HERF 

I myself started off the day with a Party Short that morning, followed by a HDM Epi 2 around 2:30 right before the HERF then I had a PSD4 (freakin' awesome), a Cohiba Robusto (thanx Greg), a RASS, and a CAO Italia (thanx KScotty).

All in all it was loads of fun.

PS - and don't worry IHT the Cohiba Reserva made it home safe for a rainy day


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow that looks like great fun, Ms. Floydp and I are looking so forward to the VA herf comming up in March.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks like a good time. I need to get an Atlanta Herf organized...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks for the pics, look like you guys had a great time. The woman in the background looks scared for her life!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Great Pics!

It's good to put facdes along with the avatars & postings. Kudos to you guys!!
Hey Linus, that's my favorite OpusX, the whole rest of the line can come in second IMHO.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> PS - and don't worry IHT the Cohiba Reserva made it home safe for a rainy day


i think i'd have a toe tag if i were to smoke that many in one afternoon.

also, that cigar is yours to do with what you please (smoke it, stick it where the sun don't shine, give it away, bronze it or make it into yard art). enjoy it any way you like.. it is a pyramide, just don't use it as some vibrating pleasure tool.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Looks like loads'ofun. How the heck did you guys smoke that many cigars?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> just don't use it as some vibrating pleasure tool.


Damn!!! Foiled Again! When will the madness end


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well I'm trying to remember what everybody had and I think that Linus ended up having from my box a RASS, Boli RC, VR Famoso, a Party Short, and an Opus X.


I remember the RASS (you called it a 'vegas'?), the Bolivar, and the Opus X. The others went into the travel-dor for later use.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah Linus the Vegas was the VR Famoso, I thought you had the RASS also which is the Ramon Allones Specially Selected though it might have been KScotty. There were so many smokes being passed around that I kinda lost count who got what. 

Old age I guess.......... :r


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks for posting the pics, Lascivious! My wife needed proof that I was actually where I said I was going to be!!  

Top notch guys....lotsa fun. And yes, they DO grow them tall in Canada...comes in handy when I'm reaching for that top box of maduros at the local TinderBox!


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

IHT said:


> sweet pics.
> 
> how did the guys like their first cuban cigars (and what were they)?


My first was a Bolivar - it was great! I always wondered if the stuff being said about ISOMs vs. domesticks was true - now I know it is. Great construction, smooth draw, plenty of smoke, lots of flavor, no harshness, perfect ash - all of this right down to the last inch.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

After seeing this AZ herf, I am going to try my hardest to be at the next one! Not really that far from Colorado... Man, that looked like a blast. Good reason to travel to AZ!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

You know we'd be more than happy to have ya down here bro! We're like one big.... er..... small happy little HERF'ing family. 

Yeah, we really did have a blast. Man, I just love being able to smoke with guys I actually like and respect and the AZ Crew is just that. You won't meet a more knowledgable guy (in regards to Rum) than Linus. And of course KScotty is just an out and out gentleman....... Canadian...... but a gentleman none the less.

I can't think of a better way to spend 6.5 hours than sitting there in a nice bar with some great beers (or Rum) some great smokes and some good guys. Come on down there Parrot-boy and we'll make you feel welcome.


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the pics - the first one was at 6:02 and last one at 10:26 - a nice way to spend 4.5 hrs! Glad it was a success!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Man I'm jealous! Smokin Stogies in a Bar! Sure Looks like you guys had alot of Fun! We here in Ny have been banished to our Basements or some Dark Alley out of Public View. I think I need to move to Arizona!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok Gents I think its time to start planning for the next chapter of the AZ HERF. I'm thinking late April in Sedona...... how's that sound to you guys?


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

Sounds perfect!!


----------

